# OFA "fair" rating in breeding stock?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What are the thoughts of those with more experience than I?

Per the OFA site, a fair rating is as follows:

_Fair: Assigned where *minor irregularities* in the hip joint exist. The hip joint is wider than a good hip phenotype. This is due to the *ball slightly slipping out of the socket* causing a minor degree of joint incongruency. There may also be slight inward deviation of the weight-bearing surface of the socket (dorsal acetabular rim) causing the *socket to appear slightly shallow*. This can be a normal finding in some breeds however, such as the Chinese Shar Pei, Chow Chow, and Poodle._

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia

How much of a concern is it? It alarms me a bit, given what we went through with Kodi, but my SO thinks that because it's not dysplastic that it's ok to look at pups out of parents with a fair (sire) and good (dam) rating. The "good" I am ok with - the fair concerns me a bit.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd follow your gut. If you're really concerned with it, go with a different litter.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

As a buyer, I would have to look deeper into the pedigree. If most of the immediate family members (grand parents, littermates, half-siblings) were also fair I would pass. If they were mostly good/excellent I would consider the breeding. If there was no information on GP, LM or HS I would pass.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

angelas said:


> If there was no information on GP, LM or HS I would pass.


???

got it - nevermind. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Fair is a passing rating. It is not dysplastic. 

As far as for breeding, one would have to look at the relatives and overall hip production within the line. Of course, this should be done regardless of the OFA rating. The OFA rating on any individual dog is a piece of the puzzle, yes, but really a very small piece. If a high percentage of close relatives are hip certified and the overall hip production within the line is strong, a fair rating wouldn't concern me in the least. If those are weak, or there are a bunch of unknowns (dogs not x-rayed), even an OFA excellent is a questionnable breeding candidate.


----------

